# Canon 50mm 1.8iii... L... Real or fake?



## SJTstudios (Dec 9, 2012)

What do we have here???
I found this just browsing google, I've seen this on other sites but I've included this one for example.

http://www.flickriver.com/photos/mursu/4362751144/

What will we see happen to the lineup?

My opinion...

50mm 1.8 ii-ameuture's 50
($100)
----------------------------------

50mm 1.4 ii-consumer 50, but pro enough for people who need 1.4
($400-$600)

50mm 1.8 iii L-consumer/semi-pro lens, for people who need a sharp 50, but don't want to spend a ton of $$$ for a wider aperatures, but don't need it.
($700-$900)

These will probably be aimed at 6d users specifically, but will be good enough for pros who just don't need a 1.2, like the 24-70 f4 is l, and the new 24mm is and 28mm is. But it would be nice for canon to seperate a sharper lens for a wider-aperatures lens, in order to drop the price a bit.
-----------------------------------------
Canon 50mm 1.2 L ii-for the pros and bokeh whores. 
($1,700-$2,000)

I understand this photo is probably a custom lens with a sticker and a modified mount, but it gets me thinking, and I'd like to see something like this.

Please leave your own dream list if you'd like.


----------



## mikezphoto (Dec 10, 2012)

Looks like a metal mount version (which sell for around $150-200 on eBay) with a nice DIY paint job. You can still tell that this isn't a USM lens and I can't imagine Canon releasing a L lens without USM. A refresh on the 50 1.4 with better optical performance would be nice, but L treatment? Probably not. It would also be great to see a 50 1.8 III with USM and a metal mount for ~$225, similar to what Nikon has done with the G versions of their 50mm offerings.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 11, 2012)

Just the original metal mount lens with a red band painted on the front. I have one without the red band. I occasionally find them on old used 35mm bodies for little or nothing.

Correction, its a newer 50mm f/1.8 with paint or tape on it. I have the original metal mount version, and prefer it due to the focus ring, which is much better, its not just a thin band on the front of the lens. There are about 4 or more versions that I've had, the original Japan Version, the first Mark II version made in Japan, another MK II version made in Malaysia, and I recall yet another made elsewhere, but I no longer have a photo of it. I've not had a MK III.
















MK II Made in Japan





MK II Made in Malaysia


----------



## dr croubie (Dec 11, 2012)

Not to mention that the EF 50mm f/1.8 L III would come after the L II and L versions, anything coming out now would be an EF 50mm f/1.8 L.

but still, that photo is an EF 50mm f/1.8 (mk1), a bit of masking tape and some red paint...


----------



## Policar (Dec 11, 2012)

Of course it's a joke, but it's a joke on the kind of thinking you're exercising, fetishizing labels and marketing and such over performance. A good sample of the f1.8 is already as sharp as the others. It's not just for "amateurs" and I got my copy (my most-used lens on my 5D III by far) from a photographer who's published maybe like a dozen books and it's one of his favorite lenses.

The MF 55mm f1.4 Zeiss might end up being incredible as might the new Leica, seeing as they're using weird designs. But the normal fast fifties are already pretty good and similar performers at normal stops.


----------



## KyleSTL (Dec 11, 2012)

That is a 50mm 1.8 II with a modified mount, not the original. I own one the the originals and the layout is the same as the 24mm, 28mm or 35mm non-IS (center focusing ring, focus window, square style AF/MF switch).


----------



## Hillsilly (Dec 11, 2012)

Maybe it works on a subconscious level. The 50 f/1.8 isn't a bad lens. In fact, its quite good. But being the cheapest lens in the arsenal, peer pressure might stop people from using it as often as they should. But, afer giving it the "L" treatment, people might use it more and capture better photos. And the red ring does look cool.


----------



## Zv (Dec 11, 2012)

I love my nifty and it gets a lot of use as its versatile, small and light. I don't think Canon will release a new 50L because based on recent trends they seem to be replacing the mid level old USM primes. I reckon we will see either an f/1.4 with IS or an f/2 IS like the new 35. My moneys on the latter. They want to differentiate these lenses from the L. They will prob leave the 50mm f1.8 II as it's so popular.

Hopefully we will see this happen sometime in 2013!


----------



## Nishi Drew (Dec 11, 2012)

Historically Canon offered a 50mm F/2 and (still does) a 50mm F/2.5 Macro, so although by today's standard the 50mm market is kind of saturated, I can see a place for 50mm F/2 IS macro, there is the 60mm macro but that's ef-s

Now an L lens? Not THAT many people these days will invest a whole bunch in a normal prime at F/1.4 or less, because the 50L has the F/1.2 kicker to make it real special it's worth it, although I too would like to see an updated F/1.4, I don't think it needs L unless we're talking sealing + sharp + great bokeh + way better CA control and around the price of a 70-200 F/4 then yeah! (Then it'll cannibalize sales of the current 50L and cost for the extra third stop will be meaningless)


----------



## TexPhoto (Dec 11, 2012)

The red ring is auto pinstriping tape if I am not mistaken. And I should know.




IMG_7437 by RexPhoto91, on Flickr

I did the above to tweak my friends a little who complained that I only shot L-glass. When we had a "let's shoot 50mm" day, I showed up with the above and one guy started shouting something about GD Fing... an something about his Mom or my mom, i was not sure. Anyway, I brought the tape and did up L-lens for anyone who wanted one. $4 for 10 meters, so pretty cheap. (and about 30 sec vs. painting) The tape is from an auto paint and body shop.


----------



## jcollett (Dec 11, 2012)

Well there is a date code visible in the picture that indicates the lens was manufactured in October, 2005 at the Utsunomiya manufacturing plant. This would make it quite old to be a lens in development.


----------



## Rat (Dec 11, 2012)

There's more where that one came from


----------



## c-law (Dec 11, 2012)

Reminds me of this "performance mod":


----------



## Pinchers of Peril (Dec 11, 2012)

Rat said:


> There's more where that one came from



That is awesome!!! You should have painted on an IS button as well


----------



## Rat (Dec 11, 2012)

Pinchers of Peril said:


> That is awesome!!! You should have painted on an IS button as well


Regrettably, it is not mine


----------

